# Toshiba Notebook nach Neuinstallation mit weniger Funktionen



## spoily (2. März 2010)

Hey, habe ein Toshiba Satellite P300D-21M Notebook. Es wurde mit Vista ausgeliefert 32 bit ausgeliefert und ich habe nun ein Win7 64 bit Update gemacht. Komplette Neuinstallation. U.a. wollte ich nicht das zu viel "Ballast" von Toshiba installiert wird. Die Installation klappte auch wunderbar und ich war angenehm überrascht das Windows nur den SC-Cardreader nicht sofort installieren konnte. Den Treiber fand ich aber dann auf der Toshiba-Homepage. 

Nun sind aber noch 2 Dinge die nicht funktionieren:

1. Ich kann das Touchpad nicht mehr automatisch ausschalten lassen, sobald eine USB-Maus eingesteckt ist.

Das stört sehr beim Tippen! Habe auch schon den aktuellen Synaptics-Treiber von der Synaptics Homepage drauf - finde aber keine Einstellungsmöglichkeiten. 

2. Die Multimediatasten und die Lichtleiste am Touchpad kann ich nicht mehr beleuchten. Früher konnte ich die Beleuchtung ein und ausschalten. 

Habt ihr da noch einen Tipp für mich ? 

Danke
Gruß
Spoily


----------



## Iceananas (2. März 2010)

Eventuell funktionieren diese Features nur mit der Toshiba-Software, sodass du die dann doch wieder installieren musst.


----------



## spoily (2. März 2010)

Ja, das habe ich mir dann auch gedacht und die Update-Treiber-CD hervorgegraben. Installiere ich dann den "ALPS Pointing Device Driver" von der CD habe ich auch wieder diese Funktion, und noch einige mehr. Aber leider erhalte ich dann immer die Fehlermeldung das der Treiber für das Synaptics TouchPad noch installiert werden mu und dafür soll ich diese Software deinstallieren. Diese Fehlermeldung erhalte ich immer dann wenn ich in die Mauseinstellungen gehe. Außerdem ist laut Systemsteuerung kein Touchpad installiert. Funktioniert aber. Die Sondereinstellungen wie programmierbare Fingergestiken habe ich jetzt noch nicht getestet, aber ich denke auf Dauer wird mir diese Fehlermeldung auf den Geist gehen. 

Das Licht der Multimediaknöpfe habe ich noch nicht anbekommen, weiß aber auch nicht wo ich dazu einen Treber finden soll.

Früher war einer dieser Schalter für das Einschalten der Beleuchtung da. Sah aus wie eine durchgestichene Birne. Wenn ich den Knopf jetzt drücke geht "MUTE" an/aus. Was ja generell nicht schlecht ist, aber das Licht will ich dennoch wieder haben. Gerne auch über eine FN Funktion oder ähnliches.


----------



## Genghis99 (2. März 2010)

Die aktuellsten Treiber gibts hier : Drivers | Synaptics

Die Treiber von der Toshiba CD sind mutmasslich veraltet, auch ist die Treiberpflege auf der Toshiba Homepage nicht die Beste.


----------



## spoily (3. März 2010)

Ja, genau die habe ich auch genommen. Hilft aber leider nichts.


----------



## Ryokage (3. März 2010)

Tja, Toshiba....
Hab auch eine Lappi von dennen, Treiber werden überhaupt nicht gepflegt. Ich hab mit Win7 auch die ganzen Service Programme weggelassen und vermisse nix, hab aber auch keine Spielereien wie eine abschalbare Beleuchtung.
Die Einstellung für das Abschalten des Touchpads hab ich wenn ich auf Geräteanzeige->Maus->Rechtsklick->Mauseinstellungen gehe und dann auf den lezten Reiter (der mit dem roten Synaptics Symbol) klicke, da ist dann ein Punkt wo man ein Häckchen setzen kann.


----------



## spoily (3. März 2010)

Tja, da habe ich zwar auch diesen Reiter, aber leider keine Stelle wo ich diese funktion ausshalten kann. Das mit dem Licht ist zwar schade, aber nicht weiter schlimm. Habe den Eindruck, jetzt wo der Toshiba-Müll weg ist, dass der Rechner schneller läuft. Kann aber jetzt auch an meinem Umspieg von  32 auf 64 bit sein.


----------

